# Estate Sale Find - miniature planes



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

I picked up a set of miniature Veritas hand planes at an estate sale today. They are all in mint condition. Cost me 5 bucks each. 

My question - do people actually use these? Or are they just a collectors item? 

They are almost as purty as some of Art Rafael's work!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice find!

They are supposedly fully functional. I thought once about buying one or more of them to use on small boxes and other projects, but decided not to as they would be very limited in use. 

If I had a complete set of the small ones, I'd probably put them on a shelf or in a display case as a conversation piece.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

Great looking find! I doubt they would get used in my shop but they would proudly be displayed. I also want to give this thread a bump in hope Art Rafael sees this and comments. It would be interesting to hear his take.

BTW - 5 bucks each? WOW


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I have wondered how the miniature router compares to a regular small router plane... I could see the shoulder plane being useful for things now and then.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

There was a comment in the most recent Popular Woodworking about the miniature router plane. The writer said they use it constantly for doing inlay work, where even the smaller of the full-size planes is just too big and gets in the way. I doubt there's a LOT of use for the other small planes, but I could see some of them being pretty useful for modelling.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's an amazing $5 investment!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a formally-trained violin luthier friend. 
She uses those in some of her builds and a lot in repairs.
I think I have one. . . . . somewhere on a shelf. . . . . . somewhere


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback all. It makes sense that it could be useful for inlay. I might have to give that a try. I'm not a luthier, but I could see however might be useful there also.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A great finds and great prices. Those little ones are definitely interesting, and would be ideal for small hobby work. The smallest one I have is a Stanley 12-101, which I use for model work, and actually worked well doing some seat scooping for a kids stool.








 








.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll give you double what you paid for them.:shifty:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use the router a lot for morticing small hinges. The others, I use on rare occasions, but I don't find them as useful as the router.


----------

